# "Skeletor" - a barebone hammer grip frame



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

In the past, I often designed the handles of my hammergrip frames like knife handles.

Thing is you don't hold a drawn out slingshot like a knife. The pressure is all in the webbing between thumb and index finger, and on the middle joint of the pinkie.

So I decided to test a frame that leaves everything else away! A welded frame from 12 mm stainless steel, with Thuja burlwood applications. It shoots great. And look at the balance!


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Looks cool. It looks like a bitchin' tinkertoys contraption.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

I actually really like it!! The burl and stainless go so well together, that and it looks like it will should good.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool nice once Joerg


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Lookin good, lookin real good! Are we gonna see it shoot? Surely there's an old tv lying around somewhere ..... hint hint...
Are the timber parts epoxied on? Ben


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes, epoxy. But like all my frames, it withstood the vise test without any glue. The glue is only to fix things in place. I am a bit paranoid in that regard.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

JoergS said:


> In the past, I often designed the handles of my hammergrip frames like knife handles.
> 
> Thing is you don't hold a drawn out slingshot like a knife. The pressure is all in the webbing between thumb and index finger, and on the middle joint of the pinkie.
> 
> So I decided to test a frame that leaves everything else away! A welded frame from 12 mm stainless steel, with Thuja burlwood applications. It shoots great. And look at the balance!


Could you make screw in forks or handles on the likes of that type, cos it would make a good slingshot for camping, jeff


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

JoergS said:


> Yes, epoxy. But like all my frames, it withstood the vise test without any glue. The glue is only to fix things in place. I am a bit paranoid in that regard.


Here in the centre is the coach bolt I welded to make all the surrounding frames, the top timber handle was pilot drilled than epoxied just before the fork is twisted into the grip.. the others, I think I called the skeleton, an.d the camo are Ergo formed grips cast to my hand from epoxy putty ( called 'knead it' here in oz) sets rock hard, stains up a beautie too.. 
http://i1206.photobucket.com/albums/bb444/BigBenny2/IMAG0118.jpg


----------



## Ted (May 27, 2011)

I really like it. Are the forks tilted slightly forward when you hold it? It seems that way but I'm not sure if my eyes are playing tricks on me.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes, a slight tilt that makes sure that when you draw out, the fork is fully upright. The palm always "gives" a little, so a straight fork will always tilt towards the shooter at full draw. I avoided that.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice design. I like the tips. -- Tex


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

its nicely done. the metal and wood are an eye pleasing mix.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Now that's different. Very nice work too!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

That's really nice, It's essentially the opposite of a palm swell handle; have you thought of making fork tips that are interchangeable?


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Another amazing piece of work by the master German Slingshot maker Joerg!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Joerg does it again! Nice one mate only now I'm going to have to learn to weld...


----------

